# Ipad A5X ou A6X



## DienNK (28 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir, je voudrais acheter d'ici demain un ipad, mais j'aurais besoin de vos lumières:
sachant que je vais en faire une utilisation principalement domestique, je n'ai pas besoin qu'il soit compatible 4g car je serais en wifi, maintenant je me pose la question de prendre quand meme/ ou pas le dernier ipad avec le coeur A6X...
est-ce que pour une utilisation très basique: internet, youtube, utliser le cloud, regarder des photos celui avec le coeur A5 suffit? quel durée de vie aura-t-il?

merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## lulubravo (28 Décembre 2012)

DienNK a dit:


> Bonsoir, je voudrais acheter d'ici demain un ipad, mais j'aurais besoin de vos lumières:
> sachant que je vais en faire une utilisation principalement domestique, je n'ai pas besoin qu'il soit compatible 4g car je serais en wifi, maintenant je me pose la question de prendre quand meme/ ou pas le dernier ipad avec le coeur A6X...
> est-ce que pour une utilisation *très basique: internet, youtube, utliser le cloud, regarder des photos celui avec le coeur A5 suffit?* quel durée de vie aura-t-il?
> 
> merci pour vos réponses !



Bonjour,

On peut se demander ce que font ceux qui ont le A5 s'ils ne peuvent faire ce que vous compter faire .... Un objet déco peut-être ...

Je sais pas mais si on lit ou l'on visionne  un peu les tests, on se fait une idée facilement ...


----------



## ergu (28 Décembre 2012)

lulubravo a dit:


> On peut se demander ce que font ceux qui ont le A5 s'ils ne peuvent faire ce que vous compter faire .... Un objet déco peut-être ...



C'est bien simple, moi qui ai le iPad 1 (je ne sais pas quelle puce c'est mais c'est encore moins que ça, sûrement), je ne peux jouer que à Pong et que sous l'emprise de la drogue - sinon, ça lag tellement que ça m'énerve.
Mon carnet d'adresse est limité à sept entrée, le calendrier à un seul événement récurent (j'ai mis l'anniversaire de maman) et, des fois (mais des fois seulement) j'arrive à voir une des deux photos en 600x400 que j'ai réussi à mettre dessus.
Alors faire du ternet, tu penses...

D'ailleurs, j'envisage l'achat d'un iMac 27" i7 fusion-drive avec 32Go de RAM pour enfin pouvoir me servir de Mail.
J'ai hâte !


----------



## lulubravo (28 Décembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> C'est bien simple, moi qui ai le* iPad 1* (*je ne sais pas quelle puce *c'est mais c'est encore moins que ça, sûrement), je ne peux jouer que à Pong et que sous l'emprise de la drogue - sinon, ça lag tellement que ça m'énerve.
> Mon carnet d'adresse est limité à sept entrée, le calendrier à un seul événement récurent (j'ai mis l'anniversaire de maman) et, des fois (mais des fois seulement) j'arrive à voir une des deux photos en 600x400 que j'ai réussi à mettre dessus.
> Alors faire du ternet, tu penses...
> 
> ...



Une puce type A4 il me semble .... Aucun rapport donc avec ne serait ce que l' A5  dans un ipad 2 ou 3 retina, niveau performances ...


----------



## DienNK (28 Décembre 2012)

haha la réponse a le mérite d'être clair, merci mais je ne voulais pas être dédaigneux


----------



## doupold (29 Décembre 2012)

Nous ne devons pas avoir le même ipad 1, parce que le mien, je l'utilise pour les activités citées par la personne qui a ouvert ce fil sans aucun soucis: internet, musique, cinéma, agenda, carnet d'adresse, et même quelques jeux sympas.
As-tu essayé de restaurer ton ipad aux configurations d'origine? Depuis quand ne l'as tu pas redémarré (hard reset: démarrage + home maintenus appuyés pendant quelques secondes?)
Cordialement,


----------



## esales (29 Décembre 2012)

Ayant les deux modèles d'iPad à la maison, il n'y a que peu de différence entre les deux, mais elles ne sont pas négligeable :- le nouveau chauffe moins
- lorsque tu joues et qu'une notification apparaît, le jeu ne "lag" plus
- je pense qu'il sera plus longtemps compatible avec les MAJ de l'IOS


----------



## KevZqn (29 Décembre 2012)

Sans hésiter le dernier modèle pourquoi ? 

Pour une cinquantaine d'euros en plus j'ai : La puissance doublé, réactivité de folie,

Le nouveau connecteur Lightning : Peut se brancher de n'importe quel sens (la nuit c'est galère pour trouver le bon côté)

Et puis Siri, Panorama.

Voila !


----------



## ergu (29 Décembre 2012)

doupold a dit:


> Nous ne devons pas avoir le même ipad 1



Le même iPad, si, si.
Par contre, le même humour dans le second degré et l'usage de l'absurde, non, probablement pas.
Hé, hé.


----------



## CBi (30 Décembre 2012)

Ça dépend aussi du prix.
Je viens d'acheter d'occase pour un membre de ma famille un iPad 3eme génération : de 2012 avant la mise à jour = pour le prix d'un 2eme gen. 16Go Wifi neuf, j'ai eu un 3eme gen. 64Go Wifi & 3G.


----------

